# Aerocool touch 1000



## issak (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,
I just got the Touch 1000, hooked it up, and no fans would work!
The screen is on, and responsive, it shows temperatures, but no matter what fan I plug in (not that it should matter anyway, since fans use standard 3 pin connectors), they won't spin.
I've heard, that some fans don't work with controllers, but I find it highly unbelieveable that none of mine would. I have:
2x 14cm Fractal Design
3x 12cm Fractal Design
1x 14cm Arctic Cooling F14 PWM
Zalman CNPS11X extreme cpu cooler
I tried many combinations, and none work.
Is it a defective unit, or is there a trick to it?

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Make and model number of your motherboard?

Does the CPU fan work?


----------



## issak (Jul 9, 2013)

Asus P8P67 Pro
All fans work, I got the Touch 1000 to get rid of a small controller on the rear side that came with the chassis.
I was going to leave the CPU cooler plugged into motherboard, I just tried connecting it to the Touch 1000 for testing purposes


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you read and followed the installation instructions verbatim, I would recommend returning it to the place of purchase.


----------



## issak (Jul 9, 2013)

I did follow instructions, they were quite simple, all cables labeled.
I got it off ebay, it was new, but second hand (I know it was not even taken out of the box because the insides of the packaging was untouched)
I contacted the seller already.
I guess there is nothing more to do. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## issak (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most sellers will take good care of you.


----------



## issak (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sure (s)he will, 100% positive feedback, and suggested refund in very first reply.

I just wanted to make sure it's not some known thing, that's easily fixable.


----------

